# Should I keep it? I'm tempted



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

We built up a Slipstream Team bike about two weeks ago. It was not an easy bike to get as Felt didn't really end up with enough to sell. Only 100 were made, but 50 went to Europe and many of the remaining in the US to VIP's. Felt was pretty reluctant to release the the handful that remained, but we're lucky enough to work closely with them (same city just a few miles away from Felt's offices) and are one of their top dealers, so Felt's president, Bill Deuhring, graciously allowed us to the get the one and only 58cm in existence when a customer called and asked for one. So far, so good.

Then said customer gets home from the business trip he was on and his wife nixes the purchase. "I just need a week." he said. Hey, no worries - we've all been there. In the meantime, we build the bike and it's really stunning in person. The included pictures just do not do the bike justice - this thing is gorgeous, and I figure displaying it for a week is an added bonus. It has also not escaped my attention that this fantastic machine just happens to be my size.

Well, as stated above, it's been over two weeks, and it looks as though my customer will not be allowed to make the purchase. Again, no big deal. These things happen all the time, and it's not like it will be hard to sell. One problem, I want it. So, I've got this whole angel on one shoulder, devil on the other thing going on. Should I keep it, or should I sell it? I was suppose to get an F1 Sprint, but customer demand has been so high that I've had to wait. Now this thing is calling to me. What to do? I'll let you know as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

You should definately keep it! Shop owners are suppose to have the latest and greatest. We all want to be YOU!


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

keep it thats like my faviorte bike i asked for one for my graduation present but the price was a little steep. but im saving up ! so keep it


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Jim,

Gotta go for it!

You could always do the Sprint later...

On another note I went for the Z1...should be done soon...Just picked up the rest of the components. Going full Dura Ace with some goodies...

Bill


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Jim,

That's a beautiful bike. I'd love it. If I were in your situation, I'd keep it.

Now, any word on a Z1 in Felt coloring? I'll fly out to California to pick it up. Haha.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Well, now that you mention it, I believe there are a few Slipstream Z1 frame sets around, and the F1 Slipstreams as well - just no other complete bikes. I'm not completely sure, but I can check for anyone who's interested. No need to be purchasing through us, it's just easy for me to check on what's really available since we're so close. We're sort of becoming known for procuring Felt's that are technically "out of stock." For instance, we've been lucky enough to sell a lot of tri bikes that are officially no longer available, but even that's getting tricky.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Keep it. If it was a 54cm I would tell you to sell it. But it isn't, so make me jealous and keep it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That's a unique bike that could end up being pretty sought after like 7-11s are now, assuming that carbon lasst that long. I say keep it.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Now you're just going to hate me...*

First, the good news. The 58cm F1 Slipstream is for sale - I'm not going to keep it. Crazy, you say? Not really, because this morning Felt offered me something better. They finally found a 58cm F1 Sprint...a Slipstream F1 Sprint! No way was I going to turn that down. This thing is a not-meant-for-public-strictly-team-issue bike, but they had an extra, knew I had been jones'ing for a Sprint, and saved it for me. Very cool. Thanks Felt, you guys are awesome.

I'll build it next week and post pics then. You'll actually get a sneak peak at some yet-to-be-released brakes that are much, much better than the Zero Gravity's I had been using which will appear on the bike. We'll discuss them then. If you're at all familiar with motocross, you'll likely recognize the engineer who designed them.

Now the bad news. There are no Slipstream frames to be had, neither F Series nor Z Series. I received quite a few emails and pm's, and I hope everyone who inquired views this post. Sorry, but they're just not out there...for now. Stay tuned, as I found out this morning, you never know what the next day will bring.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

jm3 said:


> First, the good news. The 58cm F1 Slipstream is for sale - I'm not going to keep it. Crazy, you say? Not really, because this morning Felt offered me something better. They finally found a 58cm F1 Sprint...a Slipstream F1 Sprint! No way was I going to turn that down. This thing is a not-meant-for-public-strictly-team-issue bike, but they had an extra, knew I had been jones'ing for a Sprint, and saved it for me. Very cool. Thanks Felt, you guys are awesome.
> 
> I'll build it next week and post pics then. You'll actually get a sneak peak at some yet-to-be-released brakes that are much, much better than the Zero Gravity's I had been using which will appear on the bike. We'll discuss them then. If you're at all familiar with motocross, you'll likely recognize the engineer who designed them.
> 
> Now the bad news. There are no Slipstream frames to be had, neither F Series nor Z Series. I received quite a few emails and pm's, and I hope everyone who inquired views this post. Sorry, but they're just not out there...for now. Stay tuned, as I found out this morning, you never know what the next day will bring.


Thanks for checking, Jim. Congrats on getting a Slipstream F1 Sprint!


----------



## tomacita (May 7, 2007)

keep it man! it's gorgeous!


----------



## zoomtt (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok Jim! where are the pics of the sprint? I wanted to go to your shop today, but I was out riding my felt


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I hate you!! That's my size too. If you don't keep it, you need to be tarred and feathered. Whether you ride it or not, that bike is as rare as the Trek Livestrong models. Two years from now, it you can get some outrageous price for it from a bike collector. One in existence in that size? That's a no brainer.


----------

